# gyms equipment



## austin (Aug 29, 2006)

hi guys does any1 know of any gyms that are closeing down or closed down iam looking for gym equipment


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome, where abouts you from ?


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Are you looking for free weights or resistance machines ?


----------



## austin (Aug 29, 2006)

hi iam from fife scotland,iam looking for free weights,resistance machines,cardio machines


----------

